# Conoscete T. Ligotti?



## giorgiocan (25 Febbraio 2015)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thomas_Ligotti

Per chi ha seguito True Detective, pare che una parte della filosofia rustiana, soprattutto la parte "antinatalista", attinga da lui. Più in generale, vorrei sapere se qualcuno dei presenti ha già letto qualcosa e trova ne valga la pena.

Grazie.


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Febbraio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thomas_Ligotti
> 
> Per chi ha seguito True Detective, pare che una parte della filosofia rustiana, soprattutto la parte "antinatalista", attinga da lui. Più in generale, vorrei sapere se qualcuno dei presenti ha già letto qualcosa e trova ne valga la pena.
> 
> Grazie.


No ma potrebbe essere interessante. Non ho neanche mai visto True Detective, per la cronaca.


----------



## Caciottina (25 Febbraio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thomas_Ligotti
> 
> Per chi ha seguito True Detective, pare che una parte della filosofia rustiana, soprattutto la parte "antinatalista", attinga da lui. Più in generale, vorrei sapere se qualcuno dei presenti ha già letto qualcosa e trova ne valga la pena.
> 
> Grazie.


 A me nn è piaciuto true detective. Ma piace a tutti.
ho preferito the following e the blacklist


----------



## giorgiocan (25 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non ho neanche mai visto True Detective, per la cronaca.


Scritto piuttosto bene, recitato anche meglio. Cast molto ben assortito. Tra l'altro ogni stagione (finora una) è autoconclusiva, quindi te lo snoccioli tutto in qualche giorno. Credo potrebbe piacerti.


----------



## giorgiocan (25 Febbraio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> A me nn è piaciuto true detective. Ma piace a tutti.
> ho preferito the following e the blacklist


Se devo dirti la verità, del primo ho retto un paio di episodi. Il secondo ne ho letto non bene.
Su quel "piace a tutti" ti do ragione, ma credo sia per moda e perchè lui (Rust) è oggidì osannato come figaccione maximo. Ma non è una serie propriamente mainstream, come "posizionamento" filosofico.


----------



## feather (26 Febbraio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> A me nn è piaciuto true detective. Ma piace a tutti.
> ho preferito the following e the blacklist


Mi sono guardato i trailer di tutti e tre. 
In effetti mi piacciono di più i due che hai citato, specie the blacklist.
Cosa c'è di tanto speciale in true detective? Due tizi in campagna in cerca di psicopatici.. Boh..


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Febbraio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Scritto piuttosto bene, recitato anche meglio. Cast molto ben assortito. Tra l'altro ogni stagione (finora una) è autoconclusiva, quindi te lo snoccioli tutto in qualche giorno. Credo potrebbe piacerti.


Ok.


----------



## giorgiocan (26 Febbraio 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Cosa c'è di tanto speciale in true detective? Due tizi in campagna in cerca di psicopatici.. Boh..


Essendo un prodotto che punta completamente su scrittura, fotografia e regia, direi che un trailer ti dice poco per forza. E' da guardare tutto o niente, tanto più che nei primi episodi non capisci nemmeno bene cosa sta accadendo. 
Se cerchi qualcosa di immediatamente coinvolgente non è cosa, insomma.


----------



## drusilla (26 Febbraio 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Mi sono guardato i trailer di tutti e tre.
> In effetti mi piacciono di più i due che hai citato, specie the blacklist.
> Cosa c'è di tanto speciale in true detective? Due tizi in campagna in cerca di psicopatici.. Boh..


È interpretato benissimo. Personaggi ambigui. Tre piani temporali che riescono a incastrarsi nonostante sia complicato. Poi McConaughy che a me non piaceva prima anche se è un bel figliuolo adesso ha una fan sfegatata in me. Woody Harrelson che non mi piaceva prima perché troppo istrionico qua è grande.


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Febbraio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thomas_Ligotti
> 
> Per chi ha seguito True Detective, pare che una parte della filosofia rustiana, soprattutto la parte "antinatalista", attinga da lui. Più in generale, vorrei sapere se qualcuno dei presenti ha già letto qualcosa e trova ne valga la pena.
> 
> Grazie.


Giorgetto, siamo telepatici: ho appena ordinato I canti di un sognatore morto. Ti saprò dire.


----------



## giorgiocan (26 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Giorgetto, *siamo telepatici*: ho appena ordinato I canti di un sognatore morto. Ti saprò dire.


Non è telepatia, è il destino. :inlove:

Però sappimi dire comunque!


----------



## free (4 Marzo 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Scritto piuttosto bene, recitato anche meglio. Cast molto ben assortito. Tra l'altro ogni stagione (finora una) è autoconclusiva, quindi te lo snoccioli tutto in qualche giorno. Credo potrebbe piacerti.



ho cominciato a vederlo grazie a questo 3d... niente male, e che bella la ballata della sigla!


----------



## giorgiocan (4 Marzo 2015)

free ha detto:


> ho cominciato a vederlo grazie a questo 3d... niente male, e che bella la ballata della sigla!


Bene! Mi fa piacere che tu abbia gradito.


----------



## free (4 Marzo 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Bene! Mi fa piacere che tu abbia gradito.



sì grazie, hai visto american horror story per caso?
è fatto sempre a stagioni che si chiudono, le prime due e la quarta mi sono piaciute molto, c'è sempre la Jessica Lange, davvero bravissima
la seconda stagione è a sfondo religioso, ambientata in un manicomio e lei all'inizio è una suoraccia cattiva:singleeye:, ma poi...


----------



## giorgiocan (4 Marzo 2015)

free ha detto:


> sì grazie, hai visto american horror story per caso?
> è fatto sempre a stagioni che si chiudono, le prime due e la quarta mi sono piaciute molto, c'è sempre la Jessica Lange, davvero bravissima
> la seconda stagione è a sfondo religioso, ambientata in un manicomio e lei all'inizio è una suoraccia cattiva:singleeye:, ma poi...


Sì, sto guardando la quarta che al momento però mi sembra la peggiore. 
Jessica Lange è strepitosa a fare la perfida, d'altronde recita da una vita. 
A me è piaciuta parecchio anche la terza, molto buttata sull'autoironia: ha qualcosa che alle altre manca. D'altra parte il vero esperimento televisivo fu la prima, ma da lì in poi prendesi troppo sul serio non mi sembra abbia giovato molto alla sceneggiatura...


----------



## free (4 Marzo 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Sì, sto guardando la quarta che al momento però mi sembra la peggiore.
> Jessica Lange è strepitosa a fare la perfida, d'altronde recita da una vita.
> A me è piaciuta parecchio anche la terza, molto buttata sull'autoironia: ha qualcosa che alle altre manca. D'altra parte il vero esperimento televisivo fu la prima, ma da lì in poi prendesi troppo sul serio non mi sembra abbia giovato molto alla sceneggiatura...



osti la terza non l'ho finita, sarà il caso di riprenderla...non mi piaceva molto l'argomento streghe e streghette...

della quarta mi è piaciuto il finale, e lei che canta le canzoni di David Bowie, mostro pure lei "grazie" ai nazisti... in effetti la trama è un po'un pasticcio, ma secondo me gli americani hanno una strana idea dei nazisti, li vedono tipo mostri e mai soldati normali, vabbè normali si fa per dire


----------



## giorgiocan (4 Marzo 2015)

free ha detto:


> osti la terza non l'ho finita, sarà il caso di riprenderla...non mi piaceva molto l'argomento streghe e streghette...
> 
> della quarta mi è piaciuto il finale, e lei che canta le canzoni di David Bowie, mostro pure lei "grazie" ai nazisti... in effetti la trama è un po'un pasticcio, ma secondo me gli americani hanno una strana idea dei nazisti, li vedono tipo mostri e mai soldati normali, vabbè normali si fa per dire


Se la terza non ti piace probabilmente è perchè il mood è volutamente opposto alle altre, e quindi ci fai poco. Secondo me è riuscita proprio perchè si prende come un prodotto meno sperimentale e più commerciale ma con molta autoironia.

Per il resto sono d'accordo. Quarta stagione pasticciata e tanto casino quando si parla di storia non prettamente americana. A tal riguardo, potrei consigliarti di leggere La svastica sul sole, di quel geniale rovinato mentale che fu P.K. Dick.


----------



## free (4 Marzo 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Se la terza non ti piace probabilmente è perchè il mood è volutamente opposto alle altre, e quindi ci fai poco. Secondo me è riuscita proprio perchè si prende come un prodotto meno sperimentale e più commerciale ma con molta autoironia.
> 
> Per il resto sono d'accordo. Quarta stagione pasticciata e tanto casino quando si parla di storia non prettamente americana. A tal riguardo, potrei consigliarti di leggere* La svastica sul sole,* di quel geniale rovinato mentale che fu P.K. Dick.


ho googolato è c'è anche l'impero italiano! chissà che roba:singleeye:

una volta ho letto un libro allucinante,  "il giorno dopo domani" mi pare, in pratica stavano per trapiantare la testa di Hitler, a suo tempo congelata, una boiata pazzesca


----------



## giorgiocan (4 Marzo 2015)

free ha detto:


> ho googolato è c'è anche l'impero italiano! chissà che roba:singleeye:


Considerato che si tratta di "illusione storica" direi che è fatto piuttosto bene. Scritto da un americano e dal punto di vista di un americano. Se non che l'americano in questione era completamente fuori dalla grazia divina. E geniale.


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Marzo 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Se la terza non ti piace probabilmente è perchè il mood è volutamente opposto alle altre, e quindi ci fai poco. Secondo me è riuscita proprio perchè si prende come un prodotto meno sperimentale e più commerciale ma con molta autoironia.
> 
> Per il resto sono d'accordo. Quarta stagione pasticciata e tanto casino quando si parla di storia non prettamente americana. A tal riguardo, potrei consigliarti di leggere La svastica sul sole, di quel geniale rovinato mentale che fu P.K. Dick.


Non mi è mai piaciuto per un cazzo.


----------



## giorgiocan (4 Marzo 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non mi è mai piaciuto per un cazzo.


Diciamo che non è un prodotto così elitario. Qualche idea carina, talvolta realizzata in maniera originale. Ma semplicemente dilettevole: non ne vieni fuori più intelligente insomma.


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Marzo 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Diciamo che non è un prodotto così elitario. Qualche idea carina, talvolta realizzata in maniera originale. Ma semplicemente dilettevole: non ne vieni fuori più intelligente insomma.


No anzi, ma c'è gente che ne è fortemente convinta.


----------



## giorgiocan (4 Marzo 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No anzi, ma c'è gente che ne è fortemente convinta.


Forse è pure per il genere. Considera che al momento non è che ci siano 'sti gran prodotti in giro, parlando di horror/thriller. Anzi, me ne vengono in mente al massimo un paio, e peggiori.


----------



## free (4 Marzo 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Forse è pure per il genere. Considera che al momento non è che ci siano 'sti gran prodotti in giro, parlando di horror/thriller. Anzi, me ne vengono in mente al massimo* un paio, *e peggiori.



tipo?


----------



## giorgiocan (4 Marzo 2015)

free ha detto:


> tipo?


Penso a The Fades (bah!!) e a quella mezza cretinata di The Strain. Ci penso che magari mi sfugge qualcosa. 
Ah, nessuno mi venga a parlare di The Walking Dead, per pietà!


----------



## free (4 Marzo 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Penso a The Fades (bah!!) e a quella mezza cretinata di The Strain. Ci penso che magari mi sfugge qualcosa.
> Ah, nessuno mi venga a parlare di The Walking Dead, per pietà!



i primi due non li ho mai sentiti, poi vado a curiosare...

a walking sono affezionata, lo guardo tuttora
poi a me piacciono tantissimo gli zombie, ma solo quelli "originali", che non corrono e non sanno andare nell'acqua


----------



## giorgiocan (4 Marzo 2015)

free ha detto:


> i primi due non li ho mai sentiti, poi vado a curiosare...
> 
> a walking sono affezionata, lo guardo tuttora
> poi a me piacciono tantissimo gli zombie, ma solo quelli "originali", che non corrono e non sanno andare nell'acqua


Sugli zombie ne ho viste diverse. L'unica un tantino più intelligente delle altre mi è sembrata In the flesh. Per ridere, invece, Dead Set e immancabilmente Death Valley, brillantemente demenziali anche se parecchio differenti.


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Marzo 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Forse è pure per il genere. Considera che al momento non è che ci siano 'sti gran prodotti in giro, parlando di horror/thriller. Anzi, me ne vengono in mente al massimo un paio, e peggiori.


Io parlavo di Dick lo scrittore.


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Marzo 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Penso a The Fades (bah!!) e a quella mezza cretinata di *The Strain*. Ci penso che magari mi sfugge qualcosa.
> Ah, nessuno mi venga a parlare di The Walking Dead, per pietà!


I libri non sono affatto male.


----------



## giorgiocan (4 Marzo 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io parlavo di Dick lo scrittore.


Allora sei brutto e cattivo.


----------



## giorgiocan (4 Marzo 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> I libri non sono affatto male.


Non stento a crederci. Non sarebbe la prima volta che adattando un buon libro ad un format televisivo si manda tutto in vacca con allegria.


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Marzo 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Allora sei brutto e cattivo.


Lo so.


----------



## giorgiocan (4 Marzo 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Lo so.


Ursula K. Le Guin?


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Marzo 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Ursula K. Le Guin?


Non leggo donne.


----------



## giorgiocan (4 Marzo 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non leggo donne.


E' l'unica autrice di fantascienza del mio repertorio di autori di fantascienza. Poi, non so se tu sia fan o meno, ma niente lei = niente Star Wars.

E in ogni caso, brutto e cattivo!


----------



## free (4 Marzo 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thomas_Ligotti
> 
> Per chi ha seguito True Detective, pare che una parte della filosofia rustiana, soprattutto la parte "antinatalista", attinga da lui. Più in generale, vorrei sapere se qualcuno dei presenti ha già letto qualcosa e trova ne valga la pena.
> 
> Grazie.


interessate disamina degli spunti letterari della serie, è richiamato anche il Leopardi, canto del pastore errante (che a me piace immensamente), e una raccolta di racconti, Il re giallo...

http://www.wired.it/play/libri/2014/11/24/true-detective-re-giallo/


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Marzo 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Se la terza non ti piace probabilmente è perchè il mood è volutamente opposto alle altre, e quindi ci fai poco. Secondo me è riuscita proprio perchè si prende come un prodotto meno sperimentale e più commerciale ma con molta autoironia.
> 
> Per il resto sono d'accordo. Quarta stagione pasticciata e tanto casino quando si parla di storia non prettamente americana. A tal riguardo, potrei consigliarti di leggere La svastica sul sole, di quel geniale rovinato mentale che fu P.K. Dick.


noooooooooooooooooooo quello che ha scritto la trilogia di Valis: è lui il colpevole!
Porca miseria giorgetto sono mesi che ce l'ho sul comodino e tutte le sere mi chiedo: perchè? perchèèèèè???? 
ma allora sei stato tu a consigliarmi la trilogia?
dimmi di no, ti prego, non potrei reggere il colpo.
Mamma mia, una roba devastante, mi sono entrate in sciopero le sinapsi che manco quando ho letto le sfumature.


----------



## giorgiocan (5 Marzo 2015)

free ha detto:


> http://www.wired.it/play/libri/2014/11/24/true-detective-re-giallo/


Grazie per la segnalazione!


----------



## giorgiocan (5 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma allora sei stato tu a consigliarmi la trilogia?


Beh, magari in sogno!  

Non ricordo di aver mai parlato prima di questo argomento. Considera però che la trilogia è una produzione del suo ultimo anno e mezzo di vita, quando era già devastato mentalmente e fisicamente, non riusciva quasi più a scrivere e viveva con 15 dollari al mese*. Inoltre era già ossessionato da qualche anno dalle sue famigerate allucinazioni protocristiane.

*Poi quando è morto hanno fatto Blade Runner - giusto per la beffa finale di non lasciargli annusare nemmeno un dollaro.


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Marzo 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Beh, magari in sogno!
> 
> Non ricordo di aver mai parlato prima di questo argomento. Considera però che la trilogia è una produzione del suo ultimo anno e mezzo di vita, quando era già devastato mentalmente e fisicamente, non riusciva quasi più a scrivere e viveva con 15 dollari al mese*. Inoltre era già ossessionato da qualche anno dalle sue *famigerate allucinazioni protocristiane.
> 
> **Poi quando è morto hanno fatto Blade Runner - giusto per la beffa finale di non lasciargli annusare nemmeno un dollaro.


ho notato.
una roba indigeribile, tra lo smielato, l'allucinato e con il peso specifico dell'osmio. Sono al terzo libro, l'ultimo se riesco a finirlo.


----------



## giorgiocan (5 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Sono al terzo libro, l'ultimo se riesco a finirlo.


Pubblicato postumo. Probabilmente lui non l'ha neanche riletto. 

Però...spero non sia davvero l'unica esperienza che hai col personaggio, che imho merita assai. Ma proprio.


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Marzo 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Pubblicato postumo. Probabilmente lui non l'ha neanche riletto.
> 
> Però...spero non sia davvero l'unica esperienza che hai col personaggio, che imho merita assai. Ma proprio.


è stata la prima... e prudenzialmente la finirei qui.
Certo che se dici che merita magari aspetto di aver rimosso questa.
Mi ripiglio un attimo poi magari ti chiedo un titolo.


----------



## Nicka (5 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> è stata la prima... e prudenzialmente la finirei qui.
> Certo che se dici che merita magari aspetto di aver rimosso questa.
> Mi ripiglio un attimo poi magari ti chiedo un titolo.


Io e la fantascienza non andiamo molto d'accordo, ma ricordo che di Dick mi era piaciuto "Mr. Lars, il sognatore d'armi"...il che è strano.


----------



## giorgiocan (5 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> è stata la prima... e prudenzialmente la finirei qui.
> Certo che se dici che merita magari aspetto di aver rimosso questa.
> Mi ripiglio un attimo poi magari ti chiedo un titolo.


A disposizione!


----------



## giorgiocan (6 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io e la fantascienza non andiamo molto d'accordo, ma ricordo che di Dick mi era piaciuto "Mr. Lars, il sognatore d'armi"...il che è strano.


Beh, un romanzo considerato "minore" ma ci sono tutti gli elementi tipici della realtà alternativa che è il suo marchio di fabbrica. Che poi, suppongo che molti qui abbiano visto e magari apprezzato qualche film tratto da opere sue (magari senza saperlo). Lista di quelli che mi vengono in mente (non che siano tutti ben riusciti eh!):

The Impostor
Blade Runner
Total Recall
Minority Report
A Scanner Darkly
Screamers
Paycheck
Next
I guardiani del destino

Più un buon numero di ispirazioni e rimandi, anche non dichiarati e controversi, vedasi Vanilla Sky.


----------



## free (14 Aprile 2015)

ho trovato questa serie tv di pirati, Black sails, chi la vede?

a me piace, soprattutto il capitano Flint, uomo ricco di sorprese


----------

